# Du lịch ngoài nước > Điểm đến >  Xuất ngoại ngắm lễ hội hoa trên khắp thế giới - le hoi hoa

## hangnt

Vào mùa xuân, các lễ hội tôn vinh vẻ đẹp các loài hoa bỗng rộ lên ở nhiều nước. Năm nay có ba lễ hội hoa đặc sắc nhất trong hành trình du xuân 2012 như lễ hội hoa tulip - Keukenhof, lễ hội hoa anh đào Hanami và “phiên bản” tại Hoa Kỳ



Bình quân mỗi năm lễ hội hoa Tulip Keukenhof tiếp đón khoảng 2 triệu du khách quốc tế.
*Rộn ràng lễ hội hoa Tulip Keukenhof (Hà Lan)*

Diễn ra từ ngày 22/03 - 20/05 tại công viên Keukenhof thuộc thị trấn nhỏ Lisse nằm về phía Nam Amsterdam. Keukenhof được mệnh danh là “vườn châu Âu”, và là lễ hội hoa lớn nhất thế giới ở vùng Bắc bán cầu, bình quân mỗi năm đón khoảng 2 triệu du khách quốc tế tham quan.

Lễ hội hoa Keukenhof 2012 có chủ đề “Ba Lan – trái tim châu Âu” (Poland - Heart of Europe) hứa hẹn sẽ tạo nên sự quyến rũ đặc biệt đối với du khách bởi sự kết hợp giữa nghệ thuật xếp đặt các lòai hoa và âm nhạc cổ điển trong không gian thật lãng mạn, đầy sắc màu.

Trong khuôn viên rộng lớn của công viên Keukenhof, hoa phô bày từng mảng màu sắc đặc trưng riêng của hơn 7 triệu bông hoa theo nhiều chủ đề xếp đặt khác nhau. Hoa bố trí theo lối đi, trong nhà kính và ngoài trời… nét tinh khôi của vườn hoa tuyệt sắc này làm mãn nhãn hàng triệu du khách đến đây trong suốt 9 tuần mở cửa phục vụ.

Điểm nhấn quan trọng làm nên nét lãng mạn của Keukenhof chính là dòng sông nhân tạo uốn lượn quanh công viên tạo nên sự nhẹ nhàng và thỏai mái nhất cho người thưởng lãm.

Bên bờ sông là những thảm cỏ xanh mát, nơi bạn dừng chân lý tưởng cho những đôi tình nhân hay những người yêu thích sự yên tĩnh với quyển sách yêu thích của mình.

*Đất nước Phù Tang đón mùa xuân*

Lễ hội hoa anh đào của người dân xứ sở Phù Tang là một sự kiện độc nhất vô nhị vào dịp xuân, nhà nhà cùng quay quần bên những gốc anh đào rợp mát bóng hoa để trò chuyện và gặp gỡ bạn bè trong không khí thật ấm áp của buổi họp mặt.



Hoa anh đào từ lâu đã đi vào mọi mặt đời sống, tinh thần của người Nhật
Nhắc đến mùa xuân, Nhật Bản gắn liền với lễ hội “Hanami” – hội ngắm hoa trong tiếng Nhật. Diễn ra từ cuối tháng 2 đến cuối tháng 4 hằng năm, hoa anh đào nở rộ nhưng đẹp và hấp dẫn i bạn bè trong không khí thật ấm áp.nhất là thời điểm từ giữa tháng 3 tới giữa tháng 4. Các chuyên gia về hoa tại Nhật Bản dự đóan từ ngày 28/03 - 10/04 sẽ là “cao địểm” Nhật Bản thu hút khách bởi vẻ đẹp tuyệt vời của lễ hội hoa này.

Tham gia chương trình tour Nhật Bản vào dịp lễ hội Hanami, du khách có cơ hội thưởng ngoạn khung cảnh nên thơ của cố đô Kyoto với những cánh hoa anh đào hồng phấn bên những ngôi đền, chùa cổ kính; hay khám phá vẻ đẹp thiên thần lại lâu đài Osaka vốn được bao phủ bởi những hàng anh đào tuyệt mỹ.

Thủ đô Tokyo là nơi khách du lịch có thể khám phá khung cảnh thần tiên của Hoàng cung, đền Asakusa Kanon - ngôi đền cổ nhất Tokyo được nhuốm trong cõi mộng đào hoa.

*Ngắm hoa anh đào ở Washington D.C*

Từ vùng Đông Á, những hạt sương tuyết của xứ sở hoa anh đào bay nửa vòng trái đất để tạo nên “phiên bản” Hanami vô cùng thú vị trên xứ Cờ hoa - Mỹ. Đặc biệt, năm nay lễ hội hoa anh đào 2012 tại Mỹ đánh dấu sự kiện 100 năm ngày những sứ giả anh đào từ xứ sở Mặt trời Châu Á hiện diện trên tại Mỹ, từ năm 1912.



Ngày đẹp nhất trong mùa hoa anh đào nở được người Mỹ tự hào gọi là Peak Blossom Date
Dự kiến diễn ra từ 20/03 - 27/04/2012 tại thủ đô Washington, lễ hội hoa anh đào là dịp thu hút hơn một triệu du khách từ khắp nơi trên thế giới và người dân địa phương từ các tiểu bang tham dự, kết hợp với sự kiện Lễ Phục sinh.

Hiện ở Washington có khoảng 3.750 cây hoa anh đào với 17 giống khác nhau được trồng xung quanh Tidal Basin, bên bờ sông Potomac và xung quanh đài kỷ niệm Washington, nơi các cô cậu bé thường gọi một cách âu yếm là “cây bút chì khổng lồ”.

Ngày đẹp nhất trong mùa hoa anh đào nở được người Mỹ tự hào gọi là Peak Blossom Date khi anh đào quanh hồ đồng loạt nở rộ, tạo nên một phong cảnh nên thơ. Mỗi năm hơn một triệu du khách đến thủ đô Washington để ngắm hoa anh đào nở, và tham dự hơn 90 sự kiện vui chơi giải trí cùng với lễ rước xe hoa độc đáo trên đại lộ Constitution…

----------


## leminhminh6869

Đính kèm 348
Vinaholidays | Vé máy bay giá rẻ | Tour du lịch trong nước | Du lịch nước ngoài |Đặt vé máy bay | Đăng Kí vé máy bay | dịch vụ đặt phòng khách sạn | đặt phòng khách sạn việt nam| đặt phòng khách sạn quốc tế | Book hotels | Cho thuê xe | dịch vụ làm v
 GIÁ VÉ MÁY BAY KHUYẾN MẠI ĐI NHẬT BẢN | AKITA | ASAHIKAWA | FUKUOKA | HAKODATE | HIROSHIMA | KAGOSHIMA | KITAKYUSHU | KOCHI | KUMAMOTO | KUSHIRO | MATSUYAMA | MIYAZAKI | NAGASAKI | VÉ MÁY BAY ĐI JAPAN GIÁ RẺ
GIÁ VÉ MÁY BAY KHUYẾN MẠI ĐI NHẬT BẢN | TEL 0466637567 |  AKITA | ASAHIKAWA | FUKUOKA | HAKODATE | HIROSHIMA | KAGOSHIMA | KITAKYUSHU | KOCHI | KUMAMOTO | KUSHIRO | MATSUYAMA | MIYAZAKI | NAGASAKI | VÉ MÁY BAY ĐI JAPAN GIÁ RẺ | LỊCH BAY VÀ GIÁ VÉ ĐI NHẬT BẢN | VÉ 1 CHIỀU VÀ KHỨ HỒI ĐI NHẬT BẢN | VÉ PHỔ THÔNG VÀ THƯƠNG GIA
LIÊN HỆ ĐẶT VÉ: 0466637567 // 0423240240


- TƯ VẤN, LÀM VISA ĐI NHẬT BẢN, XIN GỌI: 0422400222 

- BÁN VÉ MÁY BAY ĐI NHẬT BẢN GIÁ RẺ NHẤT TỪ 650$ KHỨ HỒI - XIN GỌI: 0466637567

- BÁN VÉ MÁY BAY NỘI ĐỊA NHẬT BẢN, LIÊN TUYẾN QUỐC TẾ 

- ĐẶT PHÒNG KHÁCH SẠN, XE Ở NHẬT BẢN - XIN GỌI: 0422400333

- ĐẶT PHÒNG KHÁCH SẠN TOÀN CẦU 

- TỔ CHỨC CÁC TOUR DU LỊCH NHẬT BẢN, HÀN QUỐC, CHÂU ÂU, MỸ XIN GỌI: 0422400222

Phòng vé máy bay

VINA HOLIDAY

Tel: 04.66622231 – 04.66637567 – 04.23240240

Hotline: 0943570303 – 0943570606 – 01252489999

Phục vụ 24/7 giao vé tân nhà miễn phí trong nội thành Hà Nội

Liên tục có các chương trình khuyến mại vé máy bay giá rẻ trong nước và quốc tế

Đặt vé, giữ chỗ, cung cấp booking vé máy bay miễn phí cho quý khách đi xin visa

Vé đang khuyến mại

-          Vé máy bay đi Nhật khứ hồi 1 tháng giá 480$ + Tax

-          Vé máy bay từ Hà Nội/TPHCM đi – Nhật Bản giá khuyến mại 650$ + Tax khứ hồi open 1 năm

-          Vé máy bay đi Úc giá rẻ hơn các hãng từ 20-100$

-          Vé máy bay đi TPHCM/Nha Trang/ Đà Nẵng giá vé từ 415.000 bay Jetstar

-          Vé máy bay đi Mỹ từ 720$ + Tax

-          Vé máy bay đi Singapore từ 32$ ++ bay của Tiger Airways

-          Vé máy bay đi Thái Lan, Malaysia từ 19$++ bay của Air Asia

-          Vé máy bay đi Hongkong từ 245$ + bay của Hongkong Airlines áp dụng cho 2 người đi cùng nhau

-          Vé máy bay đi Quảng Châu, Bắc Kinh, Thượng Hải từ 225$ +

-          Vé máy bay đi Hàn Quốc chỉ từ 580$+

-          Vé máy bay đi Châu Âu giá chỉ từ 800$

-          Vé máy bay đi Thái Lan từ 87$+ bay của Vietnam Airlines

-          Vé máy bay đi Nga từ 500$+ Tax

-          CÒN NHIỀU VÉ MÁY BAY KHUYẾN MẠI KHÁC XIN QUÝ KHÁCH VUI LÒNG GỌI TRỰC TIẾP THEO SỐ: 04.66622231 – 04.66637567 – 04.23.240240

VINA HOLIDAY

Vé máy bay quốc tế:

Đặt vé máy bay và giữ chỗ đi các nước Châu Á :

Vé máy bay giá rẻ đi Nhật Bản, vé máy bay giá rẻ đi Hàn Quốc, vé máy bay giá rẻ đi Ấn Độ, vé máy bay giá rẻ đi Malaysia, vé máy bay giá rẻ đi Singapore, vé máy bay giá rẻ đi Thái Lan, vé máy bay giá rẻ đi Myanmar, vé máy bay giá rẻ đi Philippines, vé máy bay đi giá rẻ đi Indonesia, vé máy bay giá rẻ đi Lào vé máy bay giá rẻ đi Campuchia, vé máy bay giá rẻ đi Hongkong, vé máy bay giá rẻ đi Macau, vé máy bay giá rẻ đi Brunei, vé máy bay giá rẻ đi Đài Loan, vé máy bay giá rẻ đi Sri Lanka, vé máy bay giá rẻ đi Maldives…

Đặt vé máy bay và giữ chỗ đi các nước Châu Âu:

Vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Anh, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Pháp, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Đức, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Nga, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Séc, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Ba Lan, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Ukraine, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Hungary, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Bulgary, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Hà Lan, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Na Uy, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Thụy Điển, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Phần Lan, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Thụy Sỹ, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Phần Lan, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Bỉ, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Romania, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Slovakia, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Monaco, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Thổ Nhĩ Kỳ, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Tây Ban Nha, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Bồ Đào Nha, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Iceland, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Ireland, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Luxembourg, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Sip, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Macedonia, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Malta, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Montenegro…

Đặt vé máy bay và giữ chỗ đi các nước Châu Mỹ:

Vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Mỹ, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Canada, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Mexico, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Argentina, vé máy bay giá rẻ đi Brazil, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Chile, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Colombia, vé máy bay giá rẻ đi Ecuador, vé máy bay đi Peru, vé máy bay đi Uruguay, vé máy bay đi Venezuela…

Đặt vé máy bay và giữ chỗ đi các nước Châu Đại Dương, Úc:

Vé máy bay đi Úc, vé máy bay đi Cook Islands, Vé máy bay đi Fiji, vé máy bay đi French Polynesia, vé máy bay đi Newzeland, vé máy bay đi New Caledonia…

Đặt vé máy bay và giữ chỗ đi các nước Trung Đông:

Vé máy bay giá rẻ đi Bahrain, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Israel, vé máy bay giá rẻ đi Jordan, vé máy bay đi Kuwait, vé máy bay đi Lebanon, vé máy bay đi Oman, vé máy bay đi Qatar, vé máy bay đi Ả rập, vé máy bay đi …

Đặt vé máy bay và giữ chỗ đi các nước Châu Phi:

Vé máy bay giá rẻ đi Nam Phi, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Ghana, vé máy bay đi Congo, vé máy bay giá rẻ đi Ai Cập, vé máy bay đi Ma rốc, vé máy bay đi Tunisia, vé máy bay giá rẻ đi Zimbabue, vé máy bay đi Angola…

Vé máy bay nội địa Việt Nam:

Vé máy bay giá rẻ đi Đà Nẵng, vé máy bay giá rẻ khuyến mại đi Nha Trang, vé máy bay giá rẻ khuyến mại đi Đồng Hới, Quảng Bình, vé máy bay giá rẻ khuyến mại đi Đà Lạt, vé máy bay giá rẻ khuyến mại đi Cần Thơ, vé máy bay giá rẻ khuyến mại đi Điện Biên, vé máy bay giá rẻ khuyến mại đi Phú Quốc, vé máy bay giá rẻ khuyến mại đi Côn Đảo, vé máy bay giá rẻ khuyến mại đi Huế, vé máy bay giá rẻ khuyến mại đi Vinh, vé máy bay giá rẻ khuyến mại đi Pleiku, vé máy bay giá rẻ khuyến mại đi Hà Nội, vé máy bay giá rẻ khuyến mại đi Hải Phòng …. giá vé máy bay từ 300.000 đến 3.7290.000

Đặt vé máy bay qua Yahoo Chat:

Yahoo1:  vemaybay_visa2

Yahoo2:  dulichquocte_3000

Yahoo3:  service_vinaholidays

Đặt vé máy bay qua điện thoại :

04.66637567 – 04.66622231 – 04.23240240

Phục vụ 247 qua Hotline: 0943570303 – 0943570606 - 01252489999

Đặt vé máy bay qua Email: info@vinaholidays.com.vn

Đặt vé máy bay qua website: Vinaholidays | Vé máy bay giá rẻ | Tour du lịch trong nước | Du lịch nước ngoài |Đặt vé máy bay | Đăng Kí vé máy bay | dịch vụ đặt phòng khách sạn | đặt phòng khách sạn việt nam| đặt phòng khách sạn quốc tế | Book hotels | Cho thuê xe | dịch vụ làm v    ///    Vinaholidays | Vé máy bay giá rẻ | Tour du lịch trong nước | Du lịch nước ngoài |Đặt vé máy bay | Đăng Kí vé máy bay | dịch vụ đặt phòng khách sạn | đặt phòng khách sạn việt nam| đặt phòng khách sạn quốc tế | Book hotels | Cho thuê xe | dịch vụ làm v

Đại lý bán vé máy bay của Vietnam Airlines, Jetstar Pacific Airlines, Air Asia Airlines, Singapore Airlines, Malaysia Airlines, Hongkong Airlines, Cathay Pacific, Asiana Airlines, Koreana Airlines, China Southern Airlines, China Airlines, Eva Airlines, eatern Airlines, china Eatern Airlines, Shanghai Airlines, Hainan Airlines, Kunming Airlines, Shenzhen Airlines, Royal Brunei Airlines, Laos Airlines, Phnompenh Airlines, Philippines Airlines, All Nippon Airways, Tiger Airways, American Airlines, United Airlines, Japan Airways, Thai Airways, Air France, Air Canada….

Bán vé máy bay nội địa các nước, bán vé máy bay nối chuyến, nối hành trình nội địa các nước

Địa chỉ bán vé máy bay, địa chỉ phòng vé máy bay, vé máy bay, air ticket, ve may bay gia re, ve may bay khuyen mai, dia chi ban ve may bay, ve may bay khuyen mai, chuong trinh khuyen mai cua Vietnam Airlines, địa chỉ bán vé

----------

